# Car Leasing



## Southern Belle (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi there,

At last I am moving to Cyprus in January 2011 and need a car for a year but don't want to particularly buy. Does anyone know of any company's that do car leasing in Cyprus? I have tried the internet but have got know where. Any advice or contact details would be appreciated.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Southern Belle said:


> Hi there,
> 
> At last I am moving to Cyprus in January 2011 and need a car for a year but don't want to particularly buy. Does anyone know of any company's that do car leasing in Cyprus? I have tried the internet but have got know where. Any advice or contact details would be appreciated.


Hi, not moved over to Cyprus yet, however have found a few sites that offer car leasing, not as cheap as over here in the UK, I am in this market in the UK and tried to compare prices, stumbled across this site, Petsas Car leasing Cyprus - Lease your car online

You should also find that all the main players, AVIS etc will offer long term rentals.

Good luck 

Steve


----------

